# December meeting/Christmas party



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

It's an Aquatic Christmas 
Open to DFWAPC, Dallas Killifish Club, friendly LFS staff, other like-minded enthusiasts

Saturday, Dec 6th
4pm - whenever
Michael & Shane's loft, 1409 S. Lamar St. #845, 75215

Much yummy food will be served, aquariums will be drooled upon (not in!), a good time will be had by all. We didn't have time to put together cookie "scaping" but will have lots of toys and gadgets, perhaps even some dry ice and liquid nitrogen to play with. 

Please bring an aquarium-themed wrapped gift for a white-elephant gift exchange. Live fish or plants are fine/encouraged but should be bagged well. They need not be wrapped in wrapping paper, just somehow obscured from identification until unwrapped.

Please respond here or via PM to indicate your likelihood of attending so we have a rough idea how many to expect.

Michael


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

coming


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Ditto.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Count me in!
*


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Darnit...that's the one night that we have something already planned and can't get out of it. You all have a great time and take pictures. 

Kathy


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Mike, Shane,

I invited 2 people that are into planted tanks to the party. Both are local and VERY interested to see your tanks. One of the guys is currently setting up a tank with about 100 Congo tetras.

Please PM me if it's not ok to bring these 2 guys to the party.

--Nikolay


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm In


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

in


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Bill and I are coming!


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool! We're having the thanksgiving dinner we didn't make last weekend cause Shane was out of town, so you're in for a real treat! 

Michael


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Is there anything I can bring, I must admit Thanksgiving is my favorite meal to prepare. 
Just love it.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Can't think of anything food related. We are looking for a male A. MacMasteri, and my Goodeids destroyed my Downoi so I could use a new one of those. I could use a large red lotus plant with good color variation/marbling in the leaves. 

Any bog plants that can tolerate a constantly wet, high-light environment and grow no more than 18" tall. 

Erios might be cool... also Murdania sp. which I guess you'll have to know since I can't find a picture of it online, but someone showed me a picture once, it looks cool. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to have some Trident Java Fern to round out my collection.  

And anything else interesting... I have a huge assortment of plants, but you never know! *If I already have it, surely someone else will be interested. 

Michael


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Michael could you please PM me you telephone # in case there is a problem. 
Thank You Karen


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

my number is 817-915-8185


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm bringing tons of plants!!!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Michael & Shane Thank You for a wonderfullllll night. 
Great Food, Great Company. 
Pencil me in for next year HeHeHe

I now understand While Elephant gifts. Live and learn. 
Plants are great TY 
Karen


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Also had a great time. Great food and company. Thanks for your hospitality!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Shane and Michael, thanks for a wonderful time. What a great group of people to share your hobby with. I hope everyone else had as good a time as I did. I got some nice plants, fish, excellent thanksgiving meal and munchies. 

Thanks again.

Mike

P.S. What am I going to do with all of this Java Moss? Hmmm... Give me some time and I'll come up with something.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Thank you Shane and Michael, your tanks are beautiful!
I'm sorry I had to run early.*



CrownMan said:


> P.S. What am I going to do with all of this Java Moss? Hmmm... Give me some time and I'll come up with something.


* Talk to me Mike, talk to me!
*


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes...great time! Thanks everyone!

And the food was also incredibly good!


----------

